# small but right species



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey guys , with not much work on latly been doing a few missions in the yak . went out Tuesday afternoon with a mate to look for a jack, found a little one around 3pm and my mate tom got a nice big eye trevally .. This morning I didn't get on the water to 9am and literally first cast of the morning got another little fella .. Just small guys but you never no what size the next one will be .. These fish are evil both smacking a 4" swimmerz depsite there size, even at this size they don't tap lures like a bream They just nail em .. top predator !! Cheers


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Imthejackslayer.. Looks like they enjoy those swimmerz.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

So whats the target number for this year


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

haha cheers captain they certainly do - mate i got 43 last year if i can beat at i'll be stoked lol- 39 to go


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

[email protected]#k I just got back from a jack hunt and lost a new cherabin second cast to a decent red devil. 15 lb leader doesn't like oysters apparently.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

That sucks dude, if your serious about chasing them get maybe get a decent baitcaster n rod , load it up with 20lb braid .. I go 20/20.. Still get owned but alot more chance getting those red bastards out


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice work again mate your sure are getting them sussed. when i use to fish for them heaps i used the berkley hallow bellies alot and put the jig head inside the softy, made it look so much more natural. 14lb minimum around the pontoons and rock walls(canals) and 40lb maxiumum for deep jigging around snags and rock bar, thats when i have gotten the 50-60cm models, although my biggest red was from under a pontoon. if they dust u on the 40lb they deserve freedom haha and i release all mine too, just thought i'd share. but i was weak and fishing from a boat, so sort of cheating


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Are U still finding the tide changes the best times?
I went for a quick paddle near pacific fair/casino same morning but no jack luck. Looking good for mid next week when temperature heating up.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanx slb. I release all my fish too ... To good to keep

Stuss- I prefer current run 4 sure . Get into em mate I'm off to Mackay for 9 days so no jack fishing here for me


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

got smoked again but managed to land one. I also learned I need a baitcaster today.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

On ya coochy. Haha yeah bait casters are better for sure . Swimmerz ??


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Got worked on a swimmerz, I didn't realise the braid on the reel was sitting on the bail arm and not in the roller. Just peeled line off when he hit. little fella was on a cherabin.


----------

